# How to get Friendship Powder????



## arbra (Nov 22, 2017)

This is becoming the crafting item that is limiting me on crafting, since I do not seem to be gaining much, and alot of items seem to need it.

I have completed a few achievements that gave me some nice numbers of the powder, but need LOTS more.

So is there an easy (relative I know) way to gain some?

Thanks,

--- Arbra


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 22, 2017)

You earn friendship powder from doing the daily task of giving kudos to friends at their campsites.


----------



## arbra (Nov 22, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> You earn friendship powder from doing the daily task of giving kudos to friends at their campsites.



But that is only 3 per day, is there any other way to gain the powder daily/weekly?  Alot of things need friendship powder, do not want to be only able to craft one a day.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 22, 2017)

You get up to 8 per day, when the task is giving kudos to 10 friends. I think you earn some from completing a stretch goal too.


----------

